# Lamp finials



## BarbS (Apr 17, 2013)

Six of twelve new lamp finials I completed last weekend for a customer who sells 'Space Needle Lamps,' pictured below. i was paid for my work on Monday, and by Tuesday almost $100 of it had gone to wood purchases on Wood Barter! ...and I call this a business....

[attachment=23295]

[attachment=23296]
Lamps by Wolfwood Creations, Mukilteo, WA


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2013)

Those are awesome Barb  The lamps are really unique. Nice job on the uniformity too. Wish I could balance what I spend on wood against what I make on sales :rotflmao3:
Scott


----------



## BarbS (Apr 17, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Those are awesome Barb  The lamps are really unique. Nice job on the uniformity too. Wish I could balance what I spend on wood against what I make on sales :rotflmao3:
> Scott



It becomes laughable, doesn't it? But I have the most Awesome stash of woods now to choose from, when I had almost nothing before joining WB. This site still amazes me. Daily.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 17, 2013)

Barb those look great!


----------



## Patrude (Apr 18, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Six of twelve new lamp finials I completed last weekend for a customer who sells 'Space Needle Lamps,' pictured below. i was paid for my work on Monday, and by Tuesday almost $100 of it had gone to wood purchases on Wood Barter! ...and I call this a business....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nicely done, and I agree with Scott, great balance. Its easy to turn one of anything, making more of the same is the real challenge, and you sure have that one covered well. Compliments to you


----------



## BarbS (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, thank you, Patrude. I started doing these three years ago, at about a dozen a year for the maker, and have increased in efficiency doing them. A local pro turner mentored me through the beginning stages of duplicate turning, where I learned a Great deal:

[attachment=23303]

After borrowing all his calipers, I invested in four of my own to use for dimensioning, and did several more batches on my own. We deal directly now, and the client seems happy with my output. I'm glad his lamps seem to be selling well in the Seattle area where he markets.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 18, 2013)

That's cool!


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 21, 2013)

by chance does he get the glass globes from Seattle Glassworks? I was in Seattle 3 years ago for my Alaska cruise and Seattle Glassworks was amazing! Nice work and I love the lamps.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 21, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> by chance does he get the glass globes from Seattle Glassworks? I was in Seattle 3 years ago for my Alaska cruise and Seattle Glassworks was amazing! Nice work and I love the lamps.



That I don't know... he does buy them locally there, but there are so many glass artists here, I'm not sure of his source.
Thanks for the comment!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2013)

Great gig you got there, and cool lamps!


----------

